# arc flashing from the pickup shoes



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

I was over a buddy house racing and one of my cars was getting a lot of arc flashing from the pickup shoes and just after a couple of laps the car was getting hot, I was just wondering what could be causing all the arc flashing? The car is a T-jet with AFX Non-Mag magnets and AFX 6.3 ohm arm I don’t know much about matching arms and magnets together didn’t know if that can be causing it or not.

Thanks,
Timmy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you need to be sure the pick up shoes are flat on the rail to begin.
you want to insure that nothing is binding in the drive train, so....
remove the magnets and spin the wheels of the assembled chassis to determine if they spin freely.
if not, take it all apart and begin with one assembly at a time, like rear axle and then mesh of gears
so on and so forth.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Spring/shoe tension! Sounds like you have a weak spring/s! Try stretching them some.........

JS


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> Spring/shoe tension! Sounds like you have a weak spring/s! Try stretching them some.........
> 
> JS


By some he means stretch a little at a time, they are tough to get back if you stretch too far. By all means these guys are leading you down the correct path, and it will make all the difference in how your cars run to get the shoes flat on the rails and the tension correct. 

The other area of interest is in the hook that goes into the hanger, it has to be clean and there are methods of bending the shoe to increase the contact point.

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What kind of track? or rails?


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, at least now I know what to check


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

cwbam said:


> What kind of track? or rails?


It’s Tomy Track


----------

